# Canadian Resorts/[RCI]



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! I was looking through the II locations in my area of BC Canada....I found several that I was not aware existed because they don't seem to come up when doing an exchange etc ....There is one on Quadra Island and also one in Ucluelet that I am interested in particularly....how does one get into these places? What is the trick? I don't even see members in the Marketplace mentioning these places....can anyone recommend a similar Canadian website to TUG for checking into places more local to me? Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

kalima said:


> Hi everyone! I was looking through the II locations in my area of BC Canada....I found several that I was not aware existed because they don't seem to come up when doing an exchange etc ....There is one on Quadra Island and also one in Ucluelet that I am interested in particularly....how does one get into these places? What is the trick? I don't even see members in the Marketplace mentioning these places....can anyone recommend a similar Canadian website to TUG for checking into places more local to me? Thanks!!



When you see a resort in the II directory, that just means they are *affiliated* with II - it doesn't mean that they *ever* make any deposits.  If they only make a few deposits, chances are that they are snagged with an Ongoing Request, and you will never see them in the online inventory - a very broad OGS is the best practice for a hard to get exchange.

If there are Canadian resorts that you are interested in, you can simply start a thread on the topic in the Canada Forum, asking Tuggers if they have any info. about the resort.

You can also check the TUG Ratings and Reviews.

However, the Canada forum would be a MUCH better forum for questions about Canada, so I'm moving your post there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Some of those places get deposits unfortunately they only seem to come during the dead of winter in non ski places.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 11, 2015)

kalima said:


> Hi everyone! I was looking through the II locations in my area of BC Canada....I found several that I was not aware existed because they don't seem to come up when doing an exchange etc ....There is one on Quadra Island and also one in Ucluelet that I am interested in particularly.



Hm, I don't see resorts listed online in II in either of those places - where do you see them?  There is a new Club Intrawest resort on Ucluelet but I don't believe that's listed in II yet.


----------



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

*Apologies:*

I thought I found them on II but it was actually in the TUG resorts/reviews section....I am assuming that these are all TS locations but maybe they aren't? ....Rendezvous Lodge 
Quathiaski Cove, British Columbia


----------



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

*also*

there is at least one on Schuswap Lake.....(sp?)....are these TS's or just peoples reviews on anything they have stayed in I wonder?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

Does the info. on TUG state that it trades in II?

*Update - it says "affiliated with RCI"


----------



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

*ok*

so they are on RCI then....sorry I am at work and couldn't remember quite what I had read...anyhow, if anyone has any info on if these things every pop up in the summer I am interested to read about it...I am not joining RCI unless I have good reason to. TYI.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 11, 2015)

kalima said:


> so they are on RCI then....sorry I am at work and couldn't remember quite what I had read...anyhow, if anyone has any info on if these things every pop up in the summer I am interested to read about it...I am not joining RCI unless I have good reason to. TYI.



Just like II, the best inventory on RCI never shows up online - it gets snagged by an ongoing search _behind the scenes_, and you will never *see it *in the online inventory.

If you'd like a "Sightings Request" - go to the TUG Sightings and Distressed forum, and post the following:



> Sightings Request:  "XYZ" resort, Canada
> 
> Do you see any inventory in RCI for this resort?


----------



## kalima (Feb 11, 2015)

*Oh!*

Thank you Denise I didn't actually realize that thread was for that...I was just surprised to actually see some really good areas near me for TS etc and was shocked as I hadn't seen anything like that come up...I also haven't seen anything like that in the TUG exchange or rental section...thanks for the info!


----------

